# Dive Report 08/21/2011: Tenneco Reef Bottom Tour



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dive Spot:* Tenneco Reef (oil rig legs)
*Date:* 08/21/2011
*Temperatures:*
·*Air: *98
·*Surface to 20’: *85
·*20-60’: *80
·*60-130’: *75
·*130-175’: *70​*Visibility:*
·*Surface to 70’:*40’
·*70-175’:*80’​*Current:* negligible
*Gear:* Rebreather, trimix, scooter, etc.
*Boat:* Private
*Divers:* Bryan Clark and Randy Terrell

*Dive Description:*

Two private fishing boats were at the sight when we arrived. We offered to give them a “fish report” after our dive. I find this tends to lighten the mood, as many fishermen seem concerned that divers scare away fish. Ironically I find the opposite to be true. Schools of fish tend to follow me, especially when I use a scooter. The fact that I wear tuna-flavored underwear may also have something to do with it.

There were plenty of large amberjack around the structure. They ranged from 20 to 60 pounds. The wreck is spectacular. The large number of anchors and anchor lines dangling from the structure also give it an eerie appearance. We circumnavigated the bottom of the structure, avoiding the inside due to the large amount of anchor line, fishing line, and hooks.

In addition to amberjack, I spotted on or near the bottom (175’):
· Approximately 15 red snapper ranging in size from 5 to 20 pounds.
· 6 scamp – 12 to 20”
· 10 gag grouper – 3 to 15 pounds
· 17 shovel-nose/slipper lobsters, one with eggs
· 2 frog fish, white
· 3 spotted moray eels about 3’ in length
· 10 large live cowries​*Surprises:*

1. I was surprised to see the frog fish.

2. One of the eels bit me on hand when I pulled out a slipper lobster. No damage done. It just surprised me.

3. At three different spots on the bottom of the structure I found what seemed to be a mini-community comprised of:
a. One 3’ long spotted moray eel 
b. Several large live cowries
c. About 6 slipper lobsters
d. Several spider crabs​I often see spotted eels living with a slipper lobster or two, but this combination was new to me.


Bryan Clark


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. I really enjoy reading these reports. Did you guys grab all the bugs, or just take note of them?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> Cool. I really enjoy reading these reports. Did you guys grab all the bugs, or just take note of them?


I noted them...THEN I grabbed 'um!


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

You didn't happen to find a 48" spearshaft with a breakaway tip with a riding rig and a stringer did ya? And no it wasn't mine....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

evilsrt said:


> You didn't happen to find a 48" spearshaft with a breakaway tip with a riding rig and a stringer did ya? And no it wasn't mine....


No. Sorry.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Awesome report. Thanks. I really bad need to start logging my dives. My instructor never really did, so I guess I just picked up his bad habits. :-S


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report, Bryan!



WhackUmStackUm said:


> ...avoiding the inside due to the large amount of anchor line, fishing line, and hooks.


You're not lying!!! There's a TON of fishing line down at the bottom of that one! Not fun to get tangled in. Especially at that depth!!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

evilsrt said:


> You didn't happen to find a 48" spearshaft with a breakaway tip with a riding rig and a stringer did ya? And no it wasn't mine....


Nice looking out. :wallbash:


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

kennethmandel62 said:


> Nice looking out. :wallbash:


Lmao! I was wondering how long it was going to take for you to read this thread.


----------



## AUDDT (Jan 28, 2009)

Any pics of the structure?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

AUDDT said:


> Any pics of the structure?


Sorry, not this time. My video camera is in for repairs.


----------

